# Shed wall stud spacing



## John Brown (4 Aug 2020)

Having made a few cockups with my shed floor, I am hoping to do a bit better with the walls.
The rockwool batts I can find seem to come in varied widths, but do any of them work with 45mm studs, spaced for 1220 x 2440 OSB inside sheathing? I am somewhat confused. 460mm batts would work with 500mm centre 45mm studs, but that doesn't works for 1220 2440 OSB.

Is there a simple answer that I'm missing here?
Apologies if this is a dumb question...


----------



## MikeG. (4 Aug 2020)

The very last thing that you should consider regarding the spacing of studs is the Rockwool! It cuts in seconds with a Stanley knife, and is really forgiving of inaccuracies. Determine your stud spacing according to the structural needs, and the size of the sheet material you fix to it. Generally in a shed you don't need studs closer than 600 centres, structurally. The roof can influence this, though, so it is wise to ask first. So any convenient spacing up to 610/ 620 centres is generally fine, with the exact spacing dependent on whether your ply/ OSB is metric or imperial.

Oh, and cut your batts such that the width of the gap between the studs is the length of the bit you cut. In other words, stack the batts in 450 high layers. They're that size to suits blockwork, obviously.


----------



## John Brown (4 Aug 2020)

Ok, I was imagining fitting the batts vertically. I see the error of my ways.

John


----------

